# Cartridge Pen Poll



## wdcav1952 (Aug 2, 2009)

We have too many entries for one poll, so here is my solution:

I will start this poll with 8 turners and then another one with eight turners.  Vote on who you feel is the top turner as there is no way I can make a poll listing each individual pen.  We will take the top 5 vote getters and their work will be judged by the anonymous judges to declare a winner.  (Yes, I realize that you can vote in both polls and that is fine.)

1  John Crane

2  Bitshird

3  GreeneyedBlackCat

4  Mudpuppie

5  BRobbins

6  Chuck Key

7  Dalecamino

8  Jaeger


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 2, 2009)

_*WRITE IN*

* ed4copies!!!


or not
*_​


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _*WRITE IN*
> 
> * ed4copies!!!
> 
> ...


How bout I go with: or not!:smile-big:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 3, 2009)

Please see this thread:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?p=884936#post884936


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Aug 6, 2009)

One more day and all this CRAZINESS will be over


----------

